
Want to Ditch Zoom? Jitsi Offers an Open-Source Alternative - christefano
https://www.wired.com/story/zoom-jitsi-offers-open-source-alternative-zoom/
======
tkjef
looked at Jitsi and someone from our security team pointed out this
authentication issue: [https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-
meet/issues/5720](https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/issues/5720)

best alternative i've seen so far was a webrtc setup with okta authentication.
[https://github.com/rdegges/chatapp](https://github.com/rdegges/chatapp)

~~~
ta1771
This is an awful reason not to use Jitsi.

We can't check our attendee lists for intruders before enabling passwords if
something's important enough to require a password? Cmon.

------
atoav
Depending on your usecase BigBlueButton might also fit your bill

